# Ui2 help



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I recently bought a BMC SLR01 with Ui2. I love the shifting. After 6 rides so far, it has quit working on me 3 times during the ride. The first time it happened, I got stuck in the big chainring but fortunately it was stuck on 17-18 rear cog. I was able to mash 30 miles home. It wasn't any fun at all. Both shifters failed and I had no idea how to make it work again. Took it to the lbs. They messed around with it and it worked again. Happened again on a second ride and again tonight. This time I took the battery out and re-installed it. Fortunately, it worked so I made it home ok. Has anyone has this issue? This shouldn't happen this frequently especially on a brand new bike. What suggestions would you make? Thanks


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I would start off by checking the connections at the junction box where the bottom bracket is. You should here a 'click' when it is properly connected. If you pulled out the battery and then reinserted and it worked, check to see the cable from the junction box to the battery is not pinched


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluffplace said:


> I would start off by checking the connections at the junction box where the bottom bracket is. You should here a 'click' when it is properly connected. If you pulled out the battery and then reinserted and it worked, check to see the cable from the junction box to the battery is not pinched


This is an internally route frame. But I did check and all the connections were tight. So damn frustrating.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I would then ask your LBS to connect your bike up to the Shimano sm-pc1 software. The software has some diagnostic capabilites


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

If this is a brand new bike then I would return it to the shop to diagnose and repair. I have had two bikes with Ultegra Di2 now for over a year and both have worked perfectly.

That said, if nothing works, no front, no rear and pressing the little test button for 2 seconds doesn't light the battery test LED then I would suspect one of the following.

One of the wire plugs is not fully inserted into a component somewhere central like the battery mount, main function block inside the frame near the bottom bracket, the handlebar switch block.

Di2 works fine with front or rear mech disconnected or one either one of the levers so the fact you say you have total failure kind of narrows down the search area.

As someone has already suggested, your dealer should have the PC to Di2 test software and interface box.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought Di2 stood for Digital Integrated Intelligence not Dura-Ace Integrated Intelligence. Am I wrong in this? I keep seeing Ui2 all over the place.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I thought Di2 stood for Digital Integrated Intelligence not Dura-Ace Integrated Intelligence. Am I wrong in this? I keep seeing Ui2 all over the place.


The UI2 designation commonly refers to the ultegra version with the DI-2 sometimes refers to the Duraace version of the shimano electronic shifting package.

Because of this confusion I normally call it Ultegra DI-2.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Ui2 is the hip name for it, c'mon man, all the cool kids are saying it. That's all...


----------

